

Why IT Jobs are never coming back - pendragon
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/120910-why-it-jobs-are-never.html

======
kls
Well, I don;t know if networkworld i the best source for recommendations on
the state of the market. Further, IT is a pretty nebulous term. Given that it
is networkworld, I am going to assume that they are particularly talking about
system admin, db admin type roles. While those are not my direct fields, it
appears to me that as of lately, there has been a sizable uptick of employment
activity for software developers. Whether this is due to the quantitative
easing money being in the market or not, I don't have the requisite skills to
deduce but there is most certainly an uptick in activity, that seems to
contradict the conclusion of this article.

------
Locke1689
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1989246>

------
JohnIdol
maybe because they're all in ireland

